# BDP-103D Lock Up Problems with Ext USB HDD playing audio files



## abrier (Sep 29, 2015)

I have an Oppo BDP-103D that I like very much. The only problem with it is that is will occasionally lock up playing audio files from an external HDD. I have had many discussions with Oppo tech support about this. They claim the problem is corrupted files, but it seems to me that the Oppo is much to sensitive to any sort of file corruption, if that is indeed what the problem is. I was having quite a few lockups until I started with a new HDD (Seagate 2TB), ran chkdsk and reformatted it with EX-FAT (both per Oppo's recommendations). I have started loading music on it one letter at a time (I have A LOT of music) and it still locks up, just not as often. It doesn't seem to matter the format of the music file, or if it is HD or not. (BTW, it could run fine for days, or lock up within one song.) When it locks up, the only function that responds is the power off command.

The other possible issue suggested by Oppo tech support is using an HDMI connection to an Emotiva UDC-200 preamp or possibly the quality of the HDMI cable. I have changed out the cable several times, but no difference. Also, I called Emotiva tech support, and they gave me suggestions on how to set up the Oppo to work better with the UDC-200. That helped a little as well. 

So the point of all this is that I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem with their Oppo BDP and how they may have solved it once and for all. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not corrupt files, at least not entirely. I own a 103 and the same thing has happened to me as well, so you're not alone. If a file is corrupt it wouldn't work 100% of the time, not give you issues sporadically, so I can't say their answer is accurate.


----------



## abrier (Sep 29, 2015)

So how often does it happen to you? Have you done anything to reduce the frequency of occurance?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Sometimes it will happen twice in the same hour and then not again for weeks. I haven't been able to establish a pattern but for sure it has nothing to do with corrupt files, at least not in my case because a particular song will lock up one time and then never again (a file is either corrupt or it isn't, there's no 'sometimes' corrupt ).

I've updated the firmware twice in the 2+ years I've owned it, but that hasn't changed the behavior. Beyond that there's really nothing else the owner of the device can do.


----------



## abrier (Sep 29, 2015)

I wonder if there are any other Oppo users out there with the same problem???


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's hard to imagine we're alone in that regard.


----------



## abrier (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim,

Looks like you and I are the only two on this entire forum with the problem. Good new is that since I started with a new HDD, ran chkdsk and formatted it with EX-FAT, I have had LESS problems (the unit still locks up occasionally). I am slowly loading my music back on to the HDD from my master and waiting for the problem to get worse, thereby possibly isolating the offending files. 

I am planning to upgrade to a 105D because the audio DAC is better and I can do a direct USB connection to a media computer running JRiver or FooBar2000. 

Any other suggestions or recommendations out there?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It might be we're the only ones who have seen your thread and own a 103 and use it for music via the USB port. 

I may try updating the firmware again. As a person who works in the computer industry I have a solid knowledge of how a lot of electronics work. It wouldn't be unheard of for a manufacturer to fix a specific bug, and in the process accidentally fix another one.


----------

